# People who cant control their dogs



## truthseeker (6 Jul 2009)

At the moment there is a dog living beside me and the owner has no clue of how to control or discipline it. Its a little Yorkie and over the past number of months its behaviour has worsened and worsened. It used to hide behind the owners legs and bark out at people and dogs from behind them, but recently (from not being corrected) its started charging people and straining at the end of the leash to get at them while barking and going bananas. The owner seems to think this is all very cute and funny (or perhaps she is nervously laughing) but she never corrects the dog at all.

Last night I was going for a walk and the dog escaped out of his front door and chased me down the street barking and snarling at me. Im experienced with dog behaviour so I knew how to behave so as not to aggravate the situation - meanwhile the owner was walking after the dog calling his name gently and nervously laughing to try and defuse the situation. She was unable to recapture him, so I just walked off and left them to it. I was not laughing about it at all. 

It just annoys me so much, why get a dog and be so irresponsible as to how to control it? Its quite clear to me as an outside observer that the situation is getting worse the longer the dog goes uncorrected and the behaviour is being reinforced by the owner nervously laughing and petting him to try and distract him (so rewarding the bad behaviour). I have no doubt in my mind whatsoever that this dog is going to bite someone one of these days.

I am planning on speaking to the owner next time I see her, when the dog is leashed. I reckon there is little point in just telling her to control her dog without educating her on how to control her dog as its clear she has no clue how to address the situation, but I can imagine me sticking my nose in is not going to go down well with her.

Sorry for the rant but uncontrolled, dangerous dogs are a particular hate of mine!! If anyone has any suggestions on how to approach the owner they would be appreciated.


----------



## demoivre (6 Jul 2009)

I wouldn't approach the owner at all over a six inch high Yorkie - I'd drive it twenty yards back down the road with my boot if it came out after me. However my approach would be somewhat different if [broken link removed] was the offender.


----------



## baldyman27 (6 Jul 2009)

truthseeker said:


> . Its a little Yorkie
> 
> ...
> 
> dangerous dogs.


 
I'm quaking.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (6 Jul 2009)

We're in a similar situation. Our neighbours got two dogs a few months ago. We also have two and while they wouldn't be the best behaved dogs in the world at all times (one of them IS a boxer after all), they do know what's acceptable and they certainly know the boundries of our property.

Nieghbours dogs have no such idea, we constantly had them in our garden, worrying the rabbit by trying to get to it (the cage is destroyed with bites, scratches and broken bars), our vegetable patch that we trained our own dogs not to walk on was pulled apart by one of theirs. We can't even open our door because the dogs wander in. Our own dogs get very territorial and will bark or hold the visiting dogs down but mostly they just play with them.

It came to a head one night when I came home and found serious damage to the rabbit cage. On approaching the owners we were offered a new rabbit cage, a gardener for the vegetable patch and lots of excuses about how the dogs are young. Mix that with an attitude from them that suggested we were making a fuss about nothing and we were left quietly fuming. We didn't want any of that, we just wanted an assurance that they would train their dogs or find a way to keep them within their own property.

Fast forward a couple of weeks and one of their dogs was hit by a car on the road, I believe she is ok but we haven't seen it since. Their answer seems to be to keep the dogs locked up in an outdoor cage. Unfortunatly, the dogs don't like this and cry and howl all night.

It's not easy keeping a dog and I have all the patience in the world for someone who is trying to train their dog but none whatsoever when an owner seems to think their dog is free to roam and "too young to know better". Our property aside, we also have cows around us and it's only a matter of time until something happens with them.

I'm fuming mostly because I have a georgous big garden and for the first summer in the three I've lived here, I have time to enjoy it...god bless the recession! I don't want to go out there though because if the dogs are locked up they will be crying and barking, especially if they sense my own dogs are out. If they're not locked up they will be bounding up my garden, knocking over the garden furniture and upsetting my own dogs.

Not to mention, they're always filthy!

End of my own rant, thanks for that!


----------



## truthseeker (6 Jul 2009)

lol - I am aware the dog poses little threat to me but its a vicious dog and it could easily seriously hurt a small child. 

I think its important that people are responsible about their dogs behaviour regardless of it being a Yorkie or a Rottweiller!!! Its the attitude of 'ah its just a small cute dog' that has the animal as bad as he is!!

Have you ever been bitten by a Yorkie? It hurts!! Theyve sharp little gnashers on them.

BubblyScot - you have my sympathy and empathy!!! I hate situations like that. Can you talk to the neighbours about HOW to train the dogs? Maybe suggest local training courses?


----------



## Purple (6 Jul 2009)

demoivre said:


> i wouldn't approach the owner at all over a six inch high yorkie - i'd drive it twenty yards back down the road with my boot if it came out after me.



+1

I was walking my dog beside a river last summer when a small dog (some sort of terrier) ran over and attacked my dog. I kicked it and it fell down the bank and into the river. Its owner was not happy but I told them that they should keep their dog on a leash in public.


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Jul 2009)

I always thought [broken link removed] were harmless enough !


----------



## Bill Struth (6 Jul 2009)

Our estate is like an open dog pound. There must be at least ten dogs that roam freely day and night. One of them is constantly running in front of cars. Can the council dog wardens do something about it?


----------



## truthseeker (6 Jul 2009)

Bill Struth said:


> Our estate is like an open dog pound. There must be at least ten dogs that roam freely day and night. One of them is constantly running in front of cars. Can the council dog wardens do something about it?



Yes, if theyre strays he can pick them up if they belong to someone he can caution them to keep their dogs under control.


----------



## liaconn (6 Jul 2009)

Regardless of whether yorkies are dangerous or not, some people are absolutely terrified of dogs and should not have to put up with this lack of consideration from some eejit of an owner.

Some dog owners can be unbelievably selfish. A couple a few doors down from me used to leave their dog out in the garden all night. The dog used to bark loudly at regular intervals, waking me up several times a night. After ages and ages of this, I eventually rang the house and asked if they could possibly bring the dog inside at night. The owner said he was too big and I (politely) said that this didn't really excuse leaving him outside barking all night. They did get rid of the dog in fairness, but apparently complained to a neighbour that someone had the nerve to ring them at 7.30 in the morning (I knew they'd be up as their car always left for work before 8) complaing about the dog. The fact that he was waking me up at 2am, 4am, 5 am didn't seem to matter!!


----------



## truthseeker (6 Jul 2009)

liaconn said:


> Regardless of whether yorkies are dangerous or not, some people are absolutely terrified of dogs and should not have to put up with this lack of consideration from some eejit of an owner.



Thank you Liaconn, thats exactly the viewpoint Im coming from. Im not actually afraid of dogs, but I know enough about dog behaviour to know that if Id acted fearfully myself Id have been on here today posting about a dog bite instead of a charge and a lot of snarling and barking. But just because I know how to behave around dog aggression does not excuse the owners disgraceful attitude of laughing at how cute he is (or laughing with nerves because she doesnt know what to do - Im not sure which). I feel I am entitled to walk around outside my home without being attacked by ANY dog - no matter what size he is.

I agree that some dog owners are just unbelievably selfish, at least in your story the dog was eventually removed despite the moany owners. I am constantly amazed at how badly behaved some dogs are and the owners looking shocked if anyone says anything to them.


----------



## Celtwytch (6 Jul 2009)

The only time I was seriously attacked by a dog, it was by a Yorkie.  They're savage little brutes!  That's why I now have 2 big, slobbering beasties instead of a rat-on-a-rope  

Truthseeker, maybe you could try chatting to the owner in a friendly manner (despite the seething desire to slap her and/or the dog).  Maybe ask if she has ever considered training her dog, and offer to teach her a few techniques, as it sounds as though you have some knowledge of the subject.  From the sounds of things, she is extremely embarrassed about not being able to control her rat - I mean, dog - and just might appreciate a bit of help.


----------



## Purple (6 Jul 2009)

A dog that is smaller than the average human foot is not really a dog or, to put is another way, a dog that you could kill be stepping on it is not really a dog.


----------



## Kine (6 Jul 2009)

Purple said:


> I was walking my dog beside a river last summer when a small dog (some sort of terrier) ran over and attacked my dog. I kicked it and it fell down the bank and into the river. Its owner was not happy but I told them that they should keep their dog on a leash in public.


 
Hehe I laughed in work...and now ahve several people looking funnily at me. Regardless of size (as I was attacked by a large dog as a kid) if I was to get bitten by one now the animal would be dead, plain and simple.

My cat, however, is another matter, as she's just plain evil!


----------



## Ancutza (6 Jul 2009)

My mother has a yorkshire terrier which doesn't like me and regularly attacked me.  It got the head kicked off it by me 2 Christmases ago which put manners on it.  Now it REALLY doesn't like me but it keeps it's distance.

Badly behaved dogs are a pain in the posterior and should be met with a boot.  Forget talking to the owners.


----------



## roker (6 Jul 2009)

I live in a nice street with trees and grass that is used by the children to play on. It annoys me when people take their dogs for a walk with the purpose of letting their dog defecate all over. It’s bad enough if they live in the street, but a lot of them are from other areas.


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Jul 2009)

Kine said:


> My cat, however, is another matter, as she's just plain evil!


 
Strange you should say that, I thought we were the ones that posessed "the evil one" in the shape of our 9 year old Tabby.  She was always a bit cantankerous but since we forgot her birthday a few years ago, (she was 6 on the 6th June '06....) she has turned positively devilish. She'd eat yorkies ( of both the 4 legged and trucker variety ) for breakfast and has been known to leave at least 2 local dogs who knew no better with bloody noses. So if anyone has a problem with unruly mutts give us a shout, her daily rates are quite reasonable. ( 2 slices of crumbed ham and some lightly BBQ'd chicken )


----------



## Yoltan (6 Jul 2009)

liaconn said:


> Regardless of whether yorkies are dangerous or not, some people are absolutely terrified of dogs and should not have to put up with this lack of consideration from some eejit of an owner.
> 
> Some dog owners can be unbelievably selfish. A couple a few doors down from me used to leave their dog out in the garden all night. The dog used to bark loudly at regular intervals, waking me up several times a night. After ages and ages of this, I eventually rang the house and asked if they could possibly bring the dog inside at night. The owner said he was too big and I (politely) said that this didn't really excuse leaving him outside barking all night. They did get rid of the dog in fairness, but apparently complained to a neighbour that someone had the nerve to ring them at 7.30 in the morning (I knew they'd be up as their car always left for work before 8) complaing about the dog. The fact that he was waking me up at 2am, 4am, 5 am didn't seem to matter!!


 
Agree 100%. I keep my dog on a lead at ALL times. It bugs the s**t out of me when I see people that have no consideration and let their dogs wander. I love dogs but I have a rule that if a loose dog ever comes near me while I'm walking my dog I'd have no problems giving it a boot up the ....


----------



## Complainer (6 Jul 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> I always thought [broken link removed] were harmless enough !


Not all of .


----------



## Bubbly Scot (6 Jul 2009)

truthseeker said:


> BubblyScot - you have my sympathy and empathy!!! I hate situations like that. Can you talk to the neighbours about HOW to train the dogs? Maybe suggest local training courses?



My husband does most of the talking with them. He was careful not to come across as telling them what to do. He did tell them what worked for us when our boxer first came, he had no idea of boundries and ran into our other neighbours property. We were mortified but they were grand and within about three weeks the problem was sorted with training and a well positioned small fence.

They suggested themselves some training might be good, I have no idea if they did it though. Every time one of their dogs comes into our garden one of them comes very quickly to get it. It's happening less now though.

My biggest concern is that our loveable lump will follow their dogs back, after our hard work with him it would be really heartbreaking to have it all ruined. It's not as easy as putting a fence up, each property sits on half to one acre. I refuse to pay for a fence to keep someone elses dogs under control and to be honest, they would find other ways in.


----------



## RMCF (6 Jul 2009)

Yoltan said:


> Agree 100%. I keep my dog on a lead at ALL times. It bugs the s**t out of me when I see people that have no consideration and let their dogs wander. I love dogs but I have a rule that if a loose dog ever comes near me while I'm walking my dog I'd have no problems giving it a boot up the ....



More agreement here.

I had a problem with a barking dog and seem to have it sorted out now. Thankfully.

There was a dog which would appear in our small housing development at about 7:30am every morning. I used to see it as I came home from night shift. I assumed it was owned by a neighbour from the street as it was ALWAYS in our street. It came round to play with another dog which actually did live in my street.

It then proceeded to bark for large parts of the day at any person who would walk past, or any car. Of course when you are trying to sleep during the day this is a pain.

It was reported on a number of occasions to the dog warden, but they never visited the street afaik.

Anyway, lost patience one day and finally got a hold of it. Took down the number and called the owner.

To my annoyance, the dog didn't even live in my estate, but in one about 200 yards away. The owner admitted he let it out before he went to work, and knew that it came round to my estate as it hung around with another dog. When I told him it was creating a nuisance in our street with constant barking (other neighbours had complained about it too in passing) he said he didn't think it was a barker. I told him it was and that if his dog continued to keep me up while I was trying to sleep, then when I got back into my night shift, that I would keep him up while he was sleeping !!

He said he'd call home and get someone to collect the dog. That was about 5 weeks ago and I've seen his dog in the estate once.

Threats work!!


----------



## Elphaba (6 Jul 2009)

You handled that very well, nothing worse than a dog barking incessantly!
Drive you insane. I am a dog owner but was threatened on a number of occasions by another dog owner who had three scottish terriers, when he saw me approaching out for my evening walk, he would deliberately let one of his terriers off the lead, who would go for my dog, terrifying me.
I told him he should keep his dogs under control, I just kept on walking
pretending I was not afraid, fearing for my ankles.  Another occasion he waited outside my house, another time he backtracked up the lane when I was coming down. Thankfully it hasn't happened for a while, he only had two the last time I saw him. I was afraid for a while to bring my dog out for a walk, but Ive got braver with the help of watching The Dog Whisperer, Cesar Milan ! Anyone else watch him?


----------



## UptheDeise (7 Jul 2009)

I my estate we have dogs roaming around quite freely. Most don't bother anyone but there is at least two that constantly bark and try and snap at people includeding my self. I've tried to kick the muts but they're reflexes are two fast. I was thinking of bricking the mutts but I don;t want to do that or until my patience runs out.

When I walk past these dogs, I stay calm and don;t make eye contact. It doesn't really work. No point in complaining either, the owners don't care. Any tips?


----------



## IsleOfMan (7 Jul 2009)

What I find disturbing in these threads is that the Dog Wardens don't seem to care or don't seem to be available?


----------



## truthseeker (7 Jul 2009)

UptheDeise said:


> I my estate we have dogs roaming around quite freely. Most don't bother anyone but there is at least two that constantly bark and try and snap at people includeding my self. I've tried to kick the muts but they're reflexes are two fast. I was thinking of bricking the mutts but I don;t want to do that or until my patience runs out.
> 
> When I walk past these dogs, I stay calm and don;t make eye contact. It doesn't really work. No point in complaining either, the owners don't care. Any tips?


 
Stay calm, dont make eye contact, stand perfectly still looking off into space until the dogs stop barking. Wait until they back off before you move off. If you keep walking past while they are still barking they believe they are chasing you off. If you hold your ground calmly until they back off you have won. But I wouldnt do the above if you feel they are genuinely going to bite you.


----------



## truthseeker (7 Jul 2009)

ParkLane said:


> What I find disturbing in these threads is that the Dog Wardens don't seem to care or don't seem to be available?


 
Theres an old thread of mine around here about the Dog Warden, believe me, my local one anyway is a waste of space. He ONLY takes dogs that people have contained in a back garden, run after a dog? - sure he's not paid to do that!!!


----------



## ney001 (7 Jul 2009)

In Meath there is only one dog warden, when he is off that's it - no cover just no dog warden for however long he's gone!


----------



## corkgal (7 Jul 2009)

I am scared of dogs. I can't go for a walk in the estate or local park because of dogs. I'd love if there was some way to deal with them but we just have to put up with it. These beasts are free to roam and poo all over the place.
I see dogs roaming around with no owner, dogs jumping out of their own driveways to attack passers by, dogs fouling the footpaths and my garden (sometime accompanied by the owners!!!), dogs chasing kids, dogs following me on walks so people think they are mine and I'm responsible for their bad behavior, dogs which are supposed to be muzzled and on a short leash being walked by children etc etc.
Dog/owner training should be compulsory.

Electronic repellers don't work, you can't get a dog arrested for attacking you, all other forms of dog control are illegal.


----------



## roker (7 Jul 2009)

I am not sure what an electronic deterent is. Can you not carry one of those high frquency ultrasonic deterants and give them a blast. They have them in Maplin


----------



## liaconn (7 Jul 2009)

Another thing that freaks me (as someone who is petrified of dogs) is those extendable leads. Some people just don't know how to use them properly and the dog might as well not be on a lead at all as he's perfectly free to rush up to people and start snuffling around their legs and jumping at them. (which, believe me, is terrifying if you don't like dogs).


----------



## truthseeker (7 Jul 2009)

liaconn said:


> Another thing that freaks me (as someone who is petrified of dogs) is those extendable leads. Some people just don't know how to use them properly and the dog might as well not be on a lead at all as he's perfectly free to rush up to people and start snuffling around their legs and jumping at them. (which, believe me, is terrifying if you don't like dogs).


 In my (esteemed ) opinion those extendable leads are the worst possible invention. They just tell a dog 'its ok, youre the boss, you can wander off in whatever direction you please'. When you should be telling your dog 'ok - im the master and youre the follower, where i go, you go, and if you dont like it, tough.'.

Terrible terrible invention!!!

Did you have a particular bad experience to be scared of dogs?


----------



## galleyslave (7 Jul 2009)

so much negativity about dogs in the last few posts... it's the owners, not the dogs...


----------



## liaconn (7 Jul 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Did you have a particular bad experience to be scared of dogs?


 

I'm ashamed to say that no, I didn't. I've just always been terrified of them. My sister absolutely loves them and my brother is indifferent to them, so I've no idea why I'm scared of them. I'm also scared of cats! (Just a wimp, I guess).


----------



## Paulone (7 Jul 2009)

You don't have to have a 'bad experience' to be wary or scared of dogs. My little fella is too young to be let play with a dog, and he is very curious (about all animals) but wary of dogs because of the lack of warning and shock he gets when they bark. They can be very unpredictable.

I was once co-owner of a very intelligent and badly behaved dog that got me into a number of sticky situations. A visit to a dog trainer gave me great hope that the animal's extreme behaviour could be tackled, but it wasn't as simple as that. It was really difficult to tackle all the animal's unsociable behaviour at home because I just got tired of constantly giving out. Leaving the house was a trial and at least after it became firmly the rule that the animal stay on the lead, at least the bad behaviour was contained to a circle as long as the lead.

Looking back, it was a very bad idea to have taken on a dog and I wish more people would stop and ask themselves that question, particularly if they live in towns and are out at work all day. I will never put myself or my family in that position again - particularly as kids run the risk of getting attached to it!


----------



## Caveat (7 Jul 2009)

liaconn said:


> snuffling


 
What a word by the way - love it! 

Not used nearly enough IMO - likewise the largely unrelated but equally delectable _atavistic. _

(Sorry - OT)


----------



## truthseeker (7 Jul 2009)

liaconn said:


> I'm ashamed to say that no, I didn't. I've just always been terrified of them. My sister absolutely loves them and my brother is indifferent to them, so I've no idea why I'm scared of them. I'm also scared of cats! (Just a wimp, I guess).


 
Seeing as theyre such a big part of everyday life (barely a day passes when I dont interact with a dog and Im not currently an owner), would you consider doing something (like volunteering at a shelter perhaps) to overcome your fear? Not because I think you shouldnt be allowed to be afraid of dogs!! But because sometimes if you educate yourself about the thing you are scared of it gets less scary - in your case if you understood dog behaviour you may not feel afraid when you see one - which would make life easier for you when out and about.

I 100% agree with galleyslave - its the owners.

On a positive dog note, I saw an owner with an enormous German Sheppard in the local park the other day, dog was unleashed and was giving the owner 110% attention, glued to his side and taking both voice and hand commands. The owner was in full control, a toddler ran up and the dog sidestepped and looked at his owner for confirmation. Thats the kind of owner people should be striving to be. Full control. And you could see that both dog and owner were having a great time together.


----------



## UptheDeise (7 Jul 2009)

Paulone said: Looking back, it was a very bad idea to have taken on a dog and I wish more people would stop and ask themselves that question, particularly if they live in towns and are out at work all day. I will never put myself or my family in that position again - particularly as kids run the risk of getting attached to it!

This from craiglist:



> My deceased aunt gave my two kids a Cocker Spaniel a few months back. The dog has been a terror and become overwhelming for me. I am a single father raising two young children. I cannot face telling the kids that the dog must go. I have found a good home for the dog, and just need someone to transport the dog, and play the villain.
> 
> Premise: You will be the dog walker hired by daddy (me) to walk Skittles. I will introduce you to the kids, and you will tell them you are going to help Skittles get her exercise when Daddy is too busy to walk her. At that point you will walk Skittles to your car and take her to her new family 20 minutes from my place. Then return holding just a leash. The story will be that Skittles broke free of the leash and took off. At this point prepare for crying, things being thrown at you, and possibly cursing. My kids are young and dramatic, their girls.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/wdc/1126876415.html


----------



## RMCF (7 Jul 2009)

galleyslave said:


> so much negativity about dogs in the last few posts... it's the owners, not the dogs...



Totally agree. 

I actually like dogs (and cats) and always owned ones as a youngster.

I don't blame the dogs - they don't know they are annoying people or keeping them awake.

But you'd think the owners would show some consideration for their neighbours - then again many people on housing estates these days don't give a damn about their neighbours. If the law clamped down on them a bit harder and hit them with the odd fine they'd soon sort out their dogs.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (7 Jul 2009)

galleyslave said:


> so much negativity about dogs in the last few posts... it's the owners, not the dogs...



 At the end of the day it's the dogs behaviour that is annoying or scary. We've certainly complained about the owners as well and I think everyone who has posted negativity about dogs appreciates that it's the owners at fault.


----------



## annR (7 Jul 2009)

You really have to wonder about the mindset of people who let their dogs bark incessantly.  What is actually going on in their heads that they think that's ok?  I can only think that they are completely anti social, not just selfish.  And from my own experience and from threads like this, the response is usually something like 'my dog doesn't bark', or 'are you sure it's my dog'  duuhhhh.  They have some blind spot and that's a nice way of putting it.


----------



## galleyslave (7 Jul 2009)

"At the end of the day it's the dogs behaviour that is annoying or scary." 
but it's people that are enabling that behaviour. I'll tell ya, I'd rather deal with a nasty dog than a nasty person any day.... but unfortunately, it's the people that are causing the problems


----------



## galleyslave (7 Jul 2009)

they're selfish and inconsiderate AnnR... of both their neighbours and the poor dog


----------



## Ash 22 (7 Jul 2009)

I wonder if the dog licence was well increased and enforced would it make a difference in the fact that maybe only people who genuinely love dogs and are prepared to look after them properly would keep them.


----------



## fmc (7 Jul 2009)

afaik there is a spray can or compressed air available in most pet shops that gives a loud enough hiss to deter most dogs if they are running up to you. I know no eye contact is the best course but when you do it you really are expecting a nip. Last dog I turned my back to I got a good bite on the calf. I have a jack russell who is very well behaved in some areas but we still can't let off the lead as she may or may not return when called so she stays on the lead. We are here third family so there were some trust issues which are gradually being resolved. professional trainer has been well worth the few pound each week as we nearly had to send her back.


----------



## Ash 22 (7 Jul 2009)

fmc I think jack russells have minds of their own! I know sometimes I could keep calling mine till the cows come home and they'll only come when they feel like it. I live in the country so luckily they run off out the fields.


----------



## corkgal (7 Jul 2009)

roker said:


> I am not sure what an electronic deterent is. Can you not carry one of those high frquency ultrasonic deterants and give them a blast. They have them in Maplin



Thats what I meant, they did not work on the dogs in my estate!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (7 Jul 2009)

annR said:


> You really have to wonder about the mindset of people who let their dogs bark incessantly.



I feel for those dogs who are locked outside and bark all night. The two beside us bark for hours through the night, we only hear them if the wind is blowing in the right (or wrong) direction. I can't understand how they and their children can sleep through it. If we were neighbours on an estate or if our houses were just a bit closer, it would drive me to violence by now probably.

I like the change to the thread, I do agree it's owners not dogs that are at fault.  We have two dogs and while they both take different handling in many instances the basics are the same. We don't always get it right but I would never allow my dogs to be a pest to anyone which is why I probably get more than a little upset at other people allowing their dogs to bother me.


----------



## baldyman27 (8 Jul 2009)

galleyslave said:


> so much negativity about dogs in the last few posts... it's the owners, not the dogs...


 
I agree somewhat. It's their nature, its their breeding, its the owners, its the dogs.

I'm the owner of two Yorkies but lucky enough to live in the sticks with ares of open space for the girls. They're a territorial little yoke, though. Our closest neighbour has a Neopolitan Bull Mastiff which used to wander in. I witnessed the mini Yorkie attack it one day and I mean *attack. *Very loyal and ultimately affectionate dog. TBH, and I know that this will annoy a lot of people, I don't think that any dog was meant for estates. They need space to roam, hunt, etc. A dog confined and restrained is a dog imprisoned.


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Jul 2009)

We've no dogs, never have, but we just had a cold call from the dog warden looking to know how many dogs we had. My OH said "none but there are plenty around here and not always on leads either".  "oh I'll be calling to them too he said". He gets in his  car and drives off out of the estate. ( we're only 2nd house from entrance ). WIll he be back, who knows.


----------



## liaconn (8 Jul 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Seeing as theyre such a big part of everyday life (barely a day passes when I dont interact with a dog and Im not currently an owner), would you consider doing something (like volunteering at a shelter perhaps) to overcome your fear? Not because I think you shouldnt be allowed to be afraid of dogs!! But because sometimes if you educate yourself about the thing you are scared of it gets less scary - in your case if you understood dog behaviour you may not feel afraid when you see one - which would make life easier for you when out and about.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## liaconn (8 Jul 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Seeing as theyre such a big part of everyday life (barely a day passes when I dont interact with a dog and Im not currently an owner), would you consider doing something (like volunteering at a shelter perhaps) to overcome your fear? Not because I think you shouldnt be allowed to be afraid of dogs!! But because sometimes if you educate yourself about the thing you are scared of it gets less scary - in your case if you understood dog behaviour you may not feel afraid when you see one - which would make life easier for you when out and about.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## truthseeker (8 Jul 2009)

liaconn said:


> Good idea. I'd also like to get my small nephews involved as they are both scared of dogs (which means I have to be very brave if I'm out with them and pretend I'm not the least bit afraid).


 
Liaconn - a step in the right direction for you (and your nephews) might be a visit to the DSPCA on Mount Venus Road (Rathfarnham). You can go up there for a coffee and a wander and they have 'shelter' dogs who are permanent residents. The permanent residents are about as bomb proof as dogs can be, you can accidently stand on one and they wont do anything (I did stand on ones paw onetime and she just yelped and looked at me to get off her foot). So itd be a safe environment in which to meet safe dogs (staff are always around, the dogs are not unsupervised) and just get used to being up close. You could speak to the staff up there about volunteering if you were into it as well or just go along and hang around sometimes to get used to being around them. Ive brought a friends family where the little boy was beginning to be scared of dogs and he is fine about them now after meeting nice ones.


----------



## Ash 22 (8 Jul 2009)

Yes pity to see someone scared of dogs as they can be the most loving, loyal animals around.  The tailwag and welcome you get when you come home is hard to beat. Such intelligent creatures, we really underestimate them.
On the other hand maddening to see owners who won't care for them properly and who don't give a hoot about them disturbing neighbours etc, Don't know why people bother owning them if they can't look after them.


----------



## truthseeker (8 Jul 2009)

ash 22 said:


> yes pity to see someone scared of dogs as they can be the most loving, loyal animals around. The tailwag and welcome you get when you come home is hard to beat. Such intelligent creatures, we really underestimate them.
> On the other hand maddening to see owners who won't care for them properly and who don't give a hoot about them disturbing neighbours etc, don't know why people bother owning them if they can't look after them.


 
+100


----------



## galleyslave (8 Jul 2009)

what saddens me is that if there is an unruly dog, the only thing the state will do is have it put down. Its a death sentance for any dog unlucky enough to enter the pound


----------



## truthseeker (8 Jul 2009)

galleyslave said:


> what saddens me is that if there is an unruly dog, the only thing the state will do is have it put down. Its a death sentance for any dog unlucky enough to enter the pound


 
While I agree its sad, what would you have the state do? Its because of irresponsible people not neutering their dogs or idiots wanting 'designer breeds' that the pounds are full of unwanted dogs.

Its not always a death sentence, I know a number of people whose dogs are pound rescues - so there are some lucky dogs who get out.


----------



## galleyslave (8 Jul 2009)

truthseeker said:


> While I agree its sad, what would you have the state do? Its because of irresponsible people not neutering their dogs or idiots wanting 'designer breeds' that the pounds are full of unwanted dogs.
> 
> Its not always a death sentence, I know a number of people whose dogs are pound rescues - so there are some lucky dogs who get out.


I dont honestly know, aside from always choosing a rescue dog myself. Most rescues are from private charities though, a dog gets a week in the pound AFAIK and then chop...


----------



## Yoltan (8 Jul 2009)

galleyslave said:


> so much negativity about dogs in the last few posts... it's the owners, not the dogs...


 

Agreed. I'd kick the owner even harder!....


----------



## truthseeker (8 Jul 2009)

galleyslave said:


> I dont honestly know, aside from always choosing a rescue dog myself. Most rescues are from private charities though, a dog gets a week in the pound AFAIK and then chop...



I hear you, it is very sad. I do believe the only way to tackle it properly is to educate people on being responsible owners, get your dog neutered, dont hand a dog over to the pound because you werent expecting to have to clean up dog poop, or you didnt realise there is a lot of work in caring for a dog, dont feed the machine of puppy farms where dogs are being bred to cater for the 'designer pet' idea while millions of animals are unwanted, get the dog wardens properly controlling and collecting strays so more and more litters are not being born, teach children in school the level of responsibility it takes to be a good dog owner etc...

As long as there is a culture of irresponsibility from dog owners we are going to have pounds that destroy dogs.


----------



## galleyslave (9 Jul 2009)

truthseeker said:


> dont feed the machine of puppy farms where dogs are being bred to cater for the 'designer pet' idea while millions of animals are unwanted,


and they breed dogs that are deformed or prone to illness all in the name of breed 'standards'


----------



## Kine (9 Jul 2009)

People should have to pass a "Dog Ownership" test to own a dog. Like a driving test. Except for dogs...


----------



## Bubbly Scot (9 Jul 2009)

I just drove past my neighbours property, there are three men working there hammering in fence posts and it looks like they are putting in an electric fence!!!

<next two paragraphs removed>

Update, it's NOT an electric fence, they've put wire fencing on some parts of their garden but mostly they've put a four foot high plastic fencing around the boundry because their dogs usually come to us through a hole in the bushes.

So that's alright then, one of their dogs is a rather big alsation that could easily scale a 6 foot wall, the other is a small "digger". I give them a week! 

I don't think this was spurred by us, it's probably because one of their dogs got hit by a car when it wandered onto the road last week.


----------



## truthseeker (9 Jul 2009)

galleyslave said:


> and they breed dogs that are deformed or prone to illness all in the name of breed 'standards'


 
This again comes down to human irresponsibility.

I agree with Kine on the Dog Ownership test, but could never be 'policed' due to so many unwanted litters being born from people not neutering.


----------

